# [solved] Dialog Dialnet speedstream 4100

## joker

Czy ktos mial do czynienia z dziwnym tworem jaki daje dialog do podlaczenia sie do internetu? jest to modem podlaczany do karty sieciowej z przydzielanym dynamicznie ip. jest to do skonfigurowania?

----------

## mbar

o pppoe słyszał?

----------

## joker

walcze z pppoe, ale na razie bez skutku. na razie mi wystarczy ze mi ktos powie ze to sie da zrobic  :Smile:  a potem jak ewentualnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

ja w tepsie przy dslu mialem ten modem (czarny 4 diody) i on nie potrzebowal zadnego pppoe po prostu dzialal ustawialo sie na sieciowce ip, brame i dzialalo.

----------

## joker

no niestety przy tym modemie ip jest przydzielane dynamicznie, a dhcp niestety nie dziala. zaczynam sie denerwowac  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## mbar

No to powiedz chociaż co ustawiałeś w kernelu, z jakimi opcjami instalowałeś ppp, co poustawiałeś w jego configach... mamy zgadywać? U mnie działa.

----------

## joker

 *mbar wrote:*   

> U mnie działa.

 

Na to czekalem  :Smile: 

To teraz tak:

kernel:

```
<*>   PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

[ ]     PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]     PPP filtering

<*>     PPP support for async serial ports

<*>     PPP support for sync tty ports

<*>     PPP Deflate compression

<*>     PPP BSD-Compress compression

< >     PPP MPPE compression (encryption) (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*>     PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "null" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='user@dialnet.pl'

password_ppp0='haslo'

pppd_ppp0=(

   "noauth"

   "defaultroute"

   "usepeerdns"

   "holdoff 3"

   "child-timeout 60"

   "lcp-echo-interval 15"

   "lcp-echo-failure 3"

   noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

)

depend_ppp0() {

   need net.eth0

}
```

ustawienia wzialem z dokumentacji gentoo. ppp skompilowalem z flagami pam i dhcp. w sumie dlugo sie tym nie bawilem bo mi pralka przeciekala  :Smile:  wiec moze byc cos za malo albo za duzo.

jakbys mi mogl mbar wrzucic swoje ustawienia to bym byl wdzieczny.

----------

## mbar

```
modules=("ifconfig")

config_eth0=("null")

config_ppp0=("ppp")

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=("pppoe")

username_ppp0='xxxxxxxxxxxx@neostrada.pl'

password_ppp0='xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx'

pppd_ppp0=( "lock"

            "defaultroute"

            "usepeerdns"

            "noipdefault"

            "noauth"

            "persist"

            "updetach"

            "holdoff 5"

            "lcp-echo-interval 30"

            "lcp-echo-failure 4"

            "asyncmap 0" )

```

----------

## joker

a powiedz mi jeszcze czy w kernelu masz ppp jako moduly czy na stale? gdzie chyba czytalem, ze to moze miec jakies znaczenie.

a do tego modemu to sa jakies sterowniki czy sa niepotrzebne?

----------

## bartmarian

ja mam w jajku moduly

----------

## mbar

ja nie używam modułów gdzie nie trzeba, wkompilowuję na stałe. pppoe nie potrzebuje sterowników -- poza tymi od karty sieciowej, i to jest w tym piękne.  :Wink:  w pppoa jest odwrotnie, bez sterownika modemu nie ruszysz.

a w ogóle co to za modem?

----------

## joker

dzieki wielkie za pomoc, wieczorem bede testowal to sie jeszcze odezwe.

czyli w kernelu mam wszystko co potrzeba, ppp skompilowane, wystarczy skonfigurowac w /etc/conf.d/net i odpalic /etc/init.d/ppp.

a na jakiej zasadzie to dziala? przypisuje dynamiczne ip ppp0 czy eth0 ? to jest jakis bridge? ta technologia jest mi obca  :Smile: 

modem do Siemens Speedstream 4100, taki czarny z 5 zielonymi diodami.

[edit]

ok, teraz ladnie pobiera ip i dziala. dzieki jeszcze raz. parametry mialem nie takie co trzeba

[/edit]

----------

